# Headlight Hb5 or 2B HELP!!



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

I currently have a 1994 ford and want to move my wire harness to my new truck a 2001 ford f250 I was told everything matches up to move the wiring over as long as the headlight is the same which is the option between the HB5 or 2B, how do I find out if it is the same??


----------



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nevermind think I figured it out, but any every transfer the wire harness to a newer truck? How did it go any problems?


----------

